# Valentine's Day 2009 Testers *V-Day POAS Party*



## snugglebot

Hey ladies, for anyone out there whose cycle is due Feb.14 and is vowing NOT to test BEFORE Feb 14, please join in supporting one another in resisting the tempting and sometimes addictive POAS.

Personally, I would love some support and distraction from spending my money on the evil stick only to be served with a disappointing BFN.

So on the day of love, I am hoping it will either be the :witch: in the morning, or if she doesn't appear, that when I take the test it is a :bfp:.

Silly I know but here is to hoping. Anyone else thinking the same way?


********************
As Yvie put it: "It's a Vday POAS Party!"
********
*Tested early, but good news!*
krockwell :bfp:
mer01 :bfp:

*Waiting for V-day*
snugglebot
NewYearNewMe
ellie
clair99991
CHILLbilly
topazicatzbet
Irish_eyes
trinitydm
aimee-lou
TashaAndBump
Yvie
little_angel
wishn2Bmom
MommyMichele
cqueenie
Scootpootie
helz81
Samzi

*Horrid Witch came*
lilysmommy04:witch:

---let me know if I missed your name---

*NOTICE:*

Ladies, I was reading the sticky for the TTC forum that says not to make BFP announcements in the ttc forums and to use the BFP announcements instead.

*YOUR BFP ANNOUNCEMENTS: PLEASE READ*
So what I am going to do is on Feb 13th (Friday the 13th... ick), I will start a "Valentine's Day POAS party" thread in the BFP section so that anyone who gets a BFP!!! on v-day can post there. 

For now, we will use THIS thread to help each other avoid the POAS and for use during the big day and following days so that we can keep supporting each other, esp. for those that are late/get a BFN/ or get the evil witch


You are of course welcome to start your own individual BFP thread if you want as well


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009


I LOVE THIS THREAD! :wohoo:

Good luck hun - here's to a LONG 4 (and a bit) weeks!


----------



## ellie

Haha!
i'm on cd 2 (2 1/2?!) today with ov due somewhere around the beginning of feb - so next af due somewhere around the 12th, but i've also planned to test on valentine's day if no af ..... can i join you in this ??? as I'm not sure i will be able to resist those allure of those magical sticks ?!?!

let's try and hang in there girls - come on some lovely :bfp:'s on the 14th :cloud9:

:hug:


----------



## tansey

Wanted to wish you all luck! I get married on 14th Feb and so I wish that it is a happy day for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## ellie

congratulations tansey! i hope it's a fab day for you :cloud9:


----------



## claire99991

Hey girls my Af due tomorow so can i join you im due 13th but testing 14th (if no af) im so excited about this next cycle and that im testing valentines day would love to give my OH the test and say happy valentiens day.

Im also a poas addict and need support to stay away from them, i did really well this month have only done 2 which is the lowest for me ever lol xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

NewYearNewMe said:


> I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
> I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
> I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
> I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
> I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS THREAD! :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck hun - here's to a LONG 4 (and a bit) weeks!

:rofl: Good luck to all the ladies. 

There is nothing more romantic than handing over a stick we peed on to our husband over valentine's day dinner....or...getting the :witch:...

Either way, romance for sure! HA HA


----------



## CHILLbilly

I am totally in with y'all......
I wasted way to many tests by testing too early.....I'd rather see Af then a negative.
i am due for AF on or around Feb11 Its before V-day BUT I won't be doing anything ( even if she is late) until that day.
I won't even tell if she comes before the 14th. hehe
Good luck with the wedding tansey.........so romantic!!!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Perhaps everyone on the thread can explain why they don't want to test before the 14th? 

Studies show if you right down a goal (such as New Year New ME did) and the way you plan to get to it and why it is important, you are more likely to achieve it.

My goal: I will not test before February 14, 2009

How I will achieve it: I will not buy a test before feb 14 2009. I will not use the extra one I have on hand right now before Feb 14, 2009. I will make a fancy plan for the day so that I won't want to to avoid "spoiling" the surprise before Feb 14, 2009.

Why I want to achieve it: A BFP before AF is due can be a chemical and will be devasting if it is. I would rather wait than suffer that heartache. And Mother Nature gave me a pregnancy tester for free, the evil :witch: so I will use her.


----------



## CHILLbilly

My Goal- I will not test before feb14, 2009

How will I achieve it: i am all out of tests and will not buy another until the night before.

Why i want to achieve it:It breaks my heart to see a blank empty square where a + should be.....so much better to just 'see" AF.

yay my second chance to have a Libra baby!!!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

tansey said:


> Wanted to wish you all luck! I get married on 14th Feb and so I wish that it is a happy day for all of us! :hugs:

Keep us preoccupied with wedding details so that we can be distracted from symptom spotting and testing temptation! :o) 

Going fancy or simple? Big or small? Keeping the tester in your garter? :) How would you tell him? When you say I do :blush:

Congrats btw!


----------



## claire99991

My Goal- I will not test before feb14, 2009

How will I achieve it: I havent got any tests and am staying well away from supermarkets and chemists!

Why i want to achieve it:Im sick to the back teeth after 8 months of seing about 5 thousand negative results i carnt take it anymore would sooner see AF :(


can i just say that if we dont get our bfp's this month we are going to be on our period on valentines day! how romantic is that :/


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> can i just say that if we dont get our bfp's this month we are going to be on our period on valentines day! how romantic is that :/

AAAH but don't forget, we will be allowed to have a big juicy glass of wine, champagne, chocolate and strawberries (well you could have the last two anyways, but so much better with the beverages):wine:... 

It's a PERFECT remedy for the :witch: .... don't you think :dance:

See you have to kind of plan for two different kind of Feb 14th nights.

Plan A (Let's be honest, there is only a 20% chance of happening for each of us anyways :-# )
A) Bringing some excitement to the testing and telling of DH - easy enough to fantasize about...

but don't forget to also have a plan B (80% chance of happening)

B) If AF has arrivedor you get BFN and you are confident AF will arrive, plans to spice up the night regardless of AF. You are allowed to wallow :cry: just a bit in getting the :witch:.

But PLEASE don't forget to love your DH. :hugs: Toast each other :drunk: for still being in love, still wanting to be in love and having another month of the important process of trying to create a baby :sex: (the act of TTC is special if you can hold on to that and make it that way).

I don't know about anyone else, but I remember the first time my husband and I decided we were going to go without protection and try for a baby. It was the most intimate and exciting evening I have ever had. :oops:

I am going to try VERY hard to recreate that every cycle that we are trying because if this turns into a very long process, I want to make sure that we are connecting rather than distancing ourselves from each other.:flower:

I bought a couple books that have "ideas" in them. :serenade: 

He and I will have some fun planning some of them this month and even with AF, there are still ways to have "fun" on valentines day. :winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:witch: is next due on 14th feb so i will not test unless she doesnt arrive that morning.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am in, AF is due on Valentines Day and I vow I will not test until then ~ I will not buy any hpts ~ I don't have any ~ and I am not wasting anymore money! 

Anyway, I want my dh to give me a :bfp: for Valentine's Day! Sod the roses! :laugh2:


----------



## trinitydm

I am definately in! AF is due Feb 13 and I vow not to test until the 14th!!!!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## claire99991

im going to have to change my date as i havent even got my period from last month yet its late! (but im not getting my hopes up i ovulated 2 days late this month so i should get AF tomorow) but it means i wont be testing next month till the 16th feb 2 days after valentines, a delayed valentines pressie good luck girls xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm due 15th Feb so I'd be testing 1 day early....am I allowed to join in?


----------



## trinitydm

aimee-lou said:


> I'm due 15th Feb so I'd be testing 1 day early....am I allowed to join in?


I don't make the rules...but I don't see why not?!

The more the merrier! :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Yay!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## claire99991

aimee- lou welcome and good luck xx


----------



## tansey

snugglebot said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to wish you all luck! I get married on 14th Feb and so I wish that it is a happy day for all of us! :hugs:
> 
> Keep us preoccupied with wedding details so that we can be distracted from symptom spotting and testing temptation! :o)
> 
> Going fancy or simple? Big or small? Keeping the tester in your garter? :) How would you tell him? When you say I do :blush:
> 
> Congrats btw!Click to expand...

Remind me when you all are in 2ww so i can come and chat.
Wedding is a small (50) but traditional, mind you saying that i have 3 bridesmen rather than bridesmaids and my mum is giving me away! Because of where I am in my cycle I could be preggo on my wedding day and DF is so involved that he will know straight away so no surprise for him but it would be a fab secret/ something extra to keep us smiling on the day!


----------



## snugglebot

trinitydm said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 15th Feb so I'd be testing 1 day early....am I allowed to join in?
> 
> 
> I don't make the rules...but I don't see why not?!
> 
> The more the merrier! :happydance:Click to expand...

lol there aren't any rules that is for sure. The only think is if someone sneaks a test before the 14th, you can't tell so that the rest of us don't get tempted :)

And of course, if you need us to help dissuade you from testing early, come here and we will do our best to support one another :) 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ooh can I join in?? :happydance: How romantic would it be to get BFP on ol' saint valentines!? :cloud9:

I'm in :D I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 14TH FEBRUARY 2009! hehe I am due on on 13th, so Valentines day will be PERFECT! 

Good luck everyone!! :hugs: Wishing you all the best valentines pressie ever! x

:dust::dust:https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f165/proudmommy2be/cmonbfp.gif:dust::dust:


----------



## trinitydm

Is it Feb 14th yet??
I swear the minutes seem like hours and hours seem like days when you want time to fly by! 
I want the :witch: gone!! (Hopefully only 3 more days and she will be!)


----------



## TashaAndBump

God I can't wait for this AF to end!!! :hissy: Longest period ever! haha (or maybe that is just because I have to wait for it to finish before we can get baby-dancing!) We're starting our first cycle TTC... and can't get started until this stupid witch leaves me alone! haha I'm only on CD3... probably got 4 more days to go... hopefully no longer... 

Ahh come on!!! :hissy:


----------



## snugglebot

TashaAndBump said:


> We're starting our first cycle TTC...

oooh, I remember the first cycle we tried. It was the best! ... if you get what I mean :oops:


----------



## CHILLbilly

cd 1 for me.......and Oh she's a bad one.....which explains the "homicidal" PMS i have had the last few days!!!!!!
I guess I'll make it up to OH in a few more days...like cd7-17..LOL
( but men sure do act like asses just before AF,...wonder why?!!!!!) hehe


----------



## claire99991

well the :witch: is really laying into me this month! really heavy bleeding and sorry i know this is TMI but i had a real bad pain in my belly last night went to loo for a wee and passed a big clot, then the pain was better is this sumthing to worry about, it wouldnt even flush away!, Anyway feel exhuasted today had a lazy day hope the :witch: dpesnt stay to long this month. 

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

:witch: is currently packing to leave! :happydance: 

Can't wait for ALL of this month (not just the :sex: ....honest!) :blush:

Got so much to look forward to and I'm so excited!! Bring on Hubbies Birthday (and OV!!) next Friday! woo hoo :happydance:

Also, got sooooooooo much on at work that I know this month will fly by......that's if I don't break down before :rofl: No time to spot let alone test! :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> well the :witch: is really laying into me this month! really heavy bleeding and sorry i know this is TMI but i had a real bad pain in my belly last night went to loo for a wee and passed a big clot, then the pain was better is this sumthing to worry about, it wouldnt even flush away!,
> 
> xx

I dunno dear. You might want to talk to your GP about it.


----------



## Irish_eyes

CHILLbilly said:


> cd 1 for me.......and Oh she's a bad one.....which explains the "homicidal" PMS i have had the last few days!!!!!!
> I guess I'll make it up to OH in a few more days...like cd7-17..LOL
> ( but men sure do act like asses just before AF,...wonder why?!!!!!) hehe

I sure do know what you mean hun, just read my journal, I was a demon this month, seriously. But going to make up for it all starting CD8. :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I think the :witch: maybe packing her bags for me too. My mood has totally lifted too which is great because I was just demonic and an emotional wreck this month (fx'd I don't have it for another 9 months but I am definately taking something for PMS in future). 

This week in work is going to be really busy so I know it will fly in. Next week I am not so sure but the mid of next week is the start of my fertile week and I should ov around the 2nd of Feb. So hopefully all the bding with make the week fly. I am also planning on going walking after work a few nights with the girls in work so that will take up some of my time. I am also not going to be doing any symptom spotting this month ~ that did my head in this month.


----------



## snugglebot

My AF is almost done too now! Thank goodness. My husband gets home tomorrow night so I will see if he has any plans made for the 14th... I pray there is no hockey scheduled... otherwise we may have a fight on our hands....


----------



## CHILLbilly

Our small town has a winter carnival planned that day....with the fire dept having an ice skating night...
OH is on the volunteer fire dept so we'll be doing that....without the booze and hot chocolate though..LOL
i don't skate...( i twisted my ankle playing baseball so I am too afraid to do it again)

oh ya....the OH asked me if there was any pills to help me with my cramps and OTHER stuff that comes with AF...
I think he was hinting at my moodiness......
*does he have a death wish??!!!!!!!!!!*
hahahaha
I just told him to go shove his pills up his.......
I'm just kidding...lol
well I am off to bed after a long night of working.........


----------



## aimee-lou

We're supposed to be going to a housewarming in Newcastle on the 30th (OV Day).....LO may end up being conceived in a lay-by on the A1! :rofl:

No plans for 14th at the moment.....but the 7th we're off for a family meal. ALready volunteered to drive as don't want to drink in 2ww. I know I'll probably end up eating far too much anyway! :rofl:

CD5 and :witch: has gone!!!!! :happydance:
Seriously feel like a weight has been lifted....although it was only 4 full days (used to be 5-6 on the pill....thought it was supposed to get longer off the pill?! :dohh:)

Roll on next Friday!! Have a long weekend all planned with hubby and cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

aimee-lou said:


> We're supposed to be going to a housewarming in Newcastle on the 30th (OV Day).....LO may end up being conceived in a lay-by on the A1! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
im on cd 6 now, :witch: left town yest, have arranged to meet my donor on 27th and 29th(ov day)


----------



## lilysmommy04

Ok Ladies Im in too....
What a wonderful Valentines gift it would be!!!!


----------



## mer01

i promised oh that i wouldnt test until 14th, whether i manage it or not remains to be seen

good luck ladies

:hug:

xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Eeeek! I just went out and got some cheapie tests to use early before my FRER so I can save them for if I get a faint line on the cheapies... then I remembered - not testing till the 14th! :dohh:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'm not going to buy internet cheapies, I am going to go and buy a FRER the night before the 14th and use FMU. I will keep myself busy during the 2WW by reading some books, yes, thats my plan.


----------



## claire99991

irish eyes i thought about getting a good book in the 2ww i always get lost in a good book and i think it will help, i will buy a FR as well no internet cheapies for me! i hate them


----------



## Irish_eyes

yeh claire I think ICs drive you insane because you can test away with them. Get a good book and I also think limiting the time on hear would help too. My face has been glued to this monitor for over a month now so I think I will also come on for an update each day and my face will be glued to a book. 

claire what books are you interested in?


----------



## snugglebot

lol No tests Tasha!! Give them to your partner to hold on to! 

Actually, that is a great idea! That can be my dh's valentines gift to me, either a pregnancy test or a glass of wine if my AF shows! Either way I Will be happy...provided AF is not just being late...which would just be cruel!

I like the book idea. I bought "The pillars of Earth"...which actually doesn't start off that great for someone ttc. But it is well written and I like it so I think I will read that during the tww - which starts next week for me.


----------



## trinitydm

Irish_eyes said:


> I'm not going to buy internet cheapies, I am going to go and buy a FRER the night before the 14th and use FMU. I will keep myself busy during the 2WW by reading some books, yes, thats my plan.


:dance: That sounds like a great idea! Settle into a good book after a few days of crazy :sex:.... Then on the morning of the 14th......:bfp: for everyone!!!


----------



## samzi

Hi all, ive come to join you. My last AF was 9th Jan, i had a mc in dec also on the 9th. So guessing will be due AF on the 9th feb if im back to normal cycle. Think i will still wait til the 14th though and join you guys with your BFP's ;)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Lol good idea! I might just try that! MrBum points out he is a "hubby not partner" lol


----------



## TashaAndBump

trinitydm said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to buy internet cheapies, I am going to go and buy a FRER the night before the 14th and use FMU. I will keep myself busy during the 2WW by reading some books, yes, thats my plan.
> 
> 
> :dance: That sounds like a great idea! Settle into a good book after a few days of crazy :sex:.... Then on the morning of the 14th......:bfp: for everyone!!!Click to expand...

I'm not too big of a book person... I prefer to fill the 2WW with more crazy :sex:

Practice makes perfect after all, ...right? :rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

PS: MrBum has just asked me if 2WW stands for 2nd World War - he asks if you are referring to our first year of marriage! :rofl:

Bless him and his naivity! He will soon be clued up on all our terms! :muaha: haha


----------



## snugglebot

samzi said:


> Hi all, ive come to join you. My last AF was 9th Jan, i had a mc in dec also on the 9th. So guessing will be due AF on the 9th feb if im back to normal cycle. Think i will still wait til the 14th though and join you guys with your BFP's ;)

Sorry to hear about your MC. Welcome though to the group. Good luck and hope you get a sticky BFP this month!


----------



## snugglebot

TashaAndBump said:


> Lol good idea! I might just try that! MrBum points out he is a "hubby not partner" lol

lol tell him I am sorry about that. I always forget to check before I post whether someone uses dh or oh, or something elseso I chose the neutral "partner"!! Sorry!

Good one on the 2ww. Honestly, that was our first year of marriage too! :rofl:


----------



## Yvie

its a Vday POAS Party then?? :happydance:

i have a good book to read, im thinking i might wait till that 2ww now! 
give me something to do for at least one of the 2 weeks lol


----------



## TashaAndBump

snugglebot said:


> TashaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> Lol good idea! I might just try that! MrBum points out he is a "hubby not partner" lol
> 
> lol tell him I am sorry about that. I always forget to check before I post whether someone uses dh or oh, or something elseso I chose the neutral "partner"!! Sorry!
> 
> Good one on the 2ww. Honestly, that was our first year of marriage too! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: He is only being fussy don't mind him! haha

And tbh, we didn't do too badly on the argument front in our first year of marriage :happydance: 

Well, there was that one incident...

... Involving him drinking an ENTIRE bottle of whisky...​
... but that's another matter entirely! :rofl:​
Other than that, first year down, snuggle-full and *ALMOST* entirely argument free! :lol:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I've been at work all night til 12 midnight......
Looks like I missed a few add-ons to our Valentines day pact..hehe

Now nobody's awake ....:hissy:
Guess I'll just go and order some more Op sticks....

I liek the idea of a reading a new book during the 2ww....BUT 
I like Tasha's plan for extra :sex: even better..hehe
I may start planning some spring gardens...plus I have some window frames to paint and turn into mirrors. 
This week i am painting my bedroom!!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I've got about 15 books to read in my 2ww as a big project needs to be ready for work, due 10th Feb....that should keep me occupied. 

Got hubby onto the subjecxt of 'tactics' last night. I swear he's more obsessed than me. I'm there saying 'every other day and lets enjoy it' and he's talking about timings, and prime days and quality of payload.....makes it sound like a military operation :rofl: :plane: bombs away!!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

aimee-lou said:


> I've got about 15 books to read in my 2ww as a big project needs to be ready for work, due 10th Feb....that should keep me occupied.
> 
> Got hubby onto the subjecxt of 'tactics' last night. I swear he's more obsessed than me. I'm there saying 'every other day and lets enjoy it' and he's talking about timings, and prime days and quality of payload.....makes it sound like a military operation :rofl: :plane: bombs away!!!

:rofl::rofl: You're lucky! DH would run a mile if I started talking about sex in the TTC sense - He doesn't want to know! I think it would be a turn off for him if I even mentioned the word "Ovulating" lol He likes to think I only want him for sex, not spermies and I can kind of understand that - I guess it could be a bit of an ego bash if I only wanted him around "prime time" LOL 

I'm _kind of _happy with it this way, I know when I am ovulating and that's enough for me - I'll just seduce him around that time without letting on (so I have to seduce him throughout the month anyway whether I am or not or he would know! haha) ...He does want a child but he just wants sex to stay about sex and nothing but sex... I can understand and am okay with that, but I am still a teansy bit jealous that your OH is so on board with the ACTUAL TTC side of things :blush: lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Don't be....it kind a freaked me out as I thought he was like your hubby up till last night :rofl: 

Still now I have to write OV and Test on the calendar for him....haven't told him I'm due Feb 14th as I'm a little scared of the pressure :dohh: Early days though, i'm sure if it doesn't happen soon he'll get bored of it all. :hug:

Plus side, just got 2 free tickets to the theatre (having just bought some the other day thinking that the free tickets we're going to come) so not sure whether or not it's a good thing but still....free tickets are free tickets. Can always put them on the bay!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

My dh is the same, he doesn't want to know when I ov either and is not too keen on SOD. So I kind of have to seduce him this month and not mention a thing even though he knows what I am up to. :laugh2:


----------



## Yvie

Mine is so exited that were trying for a baby that he's willing and ready anytime or day lol so i told him everyday!! lol


----------



## CHILLbilly

Mine was really into planning the days as well.....
with our work scheduals regular non TTC sex is hard enough so we kind of have to pick out the best days and stick to it like a military mission..:rofl:

this month "seems" to work out...I work til midnight most nights and OH has to be up by 5am, so we don;t see each other all day or night........and theres no way I'm having sex at 4:30 am.....well have;t tried it yet but I would be half asleep.:sleep:.....
i really hate having to plan it. 
*BUT I guess the key is to NOT plan it before or after O time...... JUST do it every other day ALL month long!!!!!!!!!!!*
Has anyone ever tried this and survivied..LOL


----------



## claire99991

awww its nice that you have sum supportive OH's mine really doesnt care he wants another baby but he certaninly isnt counting days he has no idea where i am in my cycle or when im due he never asks or shows any intrest in it so its not very nice


----------



## aimee-lou

CHILLbilly said:


> *BUT I guess the key is to NOT plan it before or after O time...... JUST do it every other day ALL month long!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Has anyone ever tried this and survivied..LOL

He he...this is our plan for this month....so if I'm still alive on V day I shall let you know! :rofl:


----------



## Yvie

aimee-lou said:


> CHILLbilly said:
> 
> 
> *BUT I guess the key is to NOT plan it before or after O time...... JUST do it every other day ALL month long!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Has anyone ever tried this and survivied..LOL
> 
> He he...this is our plan for this month....so if I'm still alive on V day I shall let you know! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: i'll try it with you guys LOL hubby will be happy to get lots of :sex:!
and we'll see if any of us survived :muaha:!

My hubby is cute, he has the Fertility Friend Application on his IPhone, (its free woot!!:happydance:) and knows exactly when i should be fertile lol :laugh2: but i'm guessing its strickly to do with the Iphone !


----------



## lilysmommy04

Yvie said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLbilly said:
> 
> 
> *BUT I guess the key is to NOT plan it before or after O time...... JUST do it every other day ALL month long!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Has anyone ever tried this and survivied..LOL
> 
> He he...this is our plan for this month....so if I'm still alive on V day I shall let you know! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i'll try it with you guys LOL hubby will be happy to get lots of :sex:!
> and we'll see if any of us survived :muaha:!
> 
> My hubby is cute, he has the Fertility Friend Application on his IPhone, (its free woot!!:happydance:) and knows exactly when i should be fertile lol :laugh2: but i'm guessing its strickly to do with the Iphone !Click to expand...



:happydance: Im totally in...I will feel like im 19 again!:rofl:That and hubby wont feel like all i want is his :spermy: LOL


----------



## TashaAndBump

I think hubby would get sick of me if I wanted it every other day! :( lol 



lilysmommy04 said:


> :happydance: Im totally in...I will feel like im 19 again!:rofl:That and hubby wont feel like all i want is his :spermy: LOL

PS: I'm only just 20, is there something I don't know - should we be doing it every other day?? :rofl: If so I want my money back on hubby - he's broken and doesn't seem to know about that rule! :muaha: hahaha


----------



## samzi

Unfortunetly i dont live with my other half so we can only BD when we see each other every weekend or every other weekend. It just so happens that im seeing him this weekend with two extra days (mon and tues off work :D) and its also OV time, so result!!! ;)


----------



## lilysmommy04

TashaAndBump said:


> I think hubby would get sick of me if I wanted it every other day! :( lol
> 
> 
> 
> lilysmommy04 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Im totally in...I will feel like im 19 again!:rofl:That and hubby wont feel like all i want is his :spermy: LOL
> 
> PS: I'm only just 20, is there something I don't know - should we be doing it every other day?? :rofl: If so I want my money back on hubby - he's broken and doesn't seem to know about that rule! :muaha: hahahaClick to expand...

:rofl:Yea maybe you should get your $$ back:rofl: hahaha...
We where jack rabbitts back than..seemed to taper off a smidge after our little one was born but im hoping back on the jack rabbitt train again:rofl:


----------



## claire99991

well my month is dragging dont know about anyone else...


----------



## snugglebot

I hear ya claire! It is going slowly.

DH just told me he is going away again for a few days. *sigh*. I obviously won't be doing the "every other day" plan. Good luck ladies! :) To be honest,I don't think I could do it anyways.


----------



## CHILLbilly

So it seems my AF is only 1.5 days this cycle......I had 2 weeks of spotting after O so I guess thats why she is done already. So maybe an early start to :sex:
I've been with my Oh for almost 5 years....and the bedroom action isn;t what it used to be..hehe.So I'm putting in some extra sexy effort...lately its been all about "catching that egg" and not enjoying each other....
So every other day *sexy sexy time *until O then it'll be all fun after that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I not feeling too bad about this cycle. I'm into CD7 already which I think has flown in but it is still a good bit away from OV as thats not until NEXT weekend. But the BDing starts tomorrow girls and it will be every other day until fertile week, yep, I am following my own version of Sperm Meets Egg plan, its called my Valentine Plan. :laugh2:

I had another dream last night that I got a very clear dark :bfp: on a FRER and another test aswell. I remember trying to waken up dh to tell him and then the rest of the dream was trying to let it sink in. Lets hope dreams come true.


----------



## aimee-lou

Irish_eyes said:


> I had another dream last night that I got a very clear dark :bfp: on a FRER and another test aswell. I remember trying to waken up dh to tell him and then the rest of the dream was trying to let it sink in. Lets hope dreams come true.


Let's hope they do! Got my fingers crossed for us all.

CD7....officially half way there and the plan is in action. Hubby turned to me after tea last night and said 'are we on a BD day today?'....really funny. 

I must say we've been together 2 years, married 8 months. We're both 25 (well hubby is 25 next week but close enough) and we view this as pretty normal....sorry girls. But then again we've always been very ....ahem.......active :blush:

Oooh and cancel the plan to call the baby 'scotch corner' or A1 junction 36! We're no longer off to the housewarming as hubby knows now that we are due to OV that weekend and wants to (and I quote) 'make sure we invest the time properly'....jeez I'm just his baby machine aren't I ?! :rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

samzi said:


> Unfortunetly i dont live with my other half so we can only BD when we see each other every weekend or every other weekend. It just so happens that im seeing him this weekend with two extra days (mon and tues off work :D) and its also OV time, so result!!! ;)

Aw that's the way to do it! When we concieved Anna, DH lived in Birmingham (200 miles away) and we 'saw' each other every weekend ;) We concieved Anna after six months of :sex: Friday-Sunday :rofl:

...I was on the pill, too! :shock: lol

Good luck, hunni x


----------



## samzi

Hopefully will catch the eggy with 5 days of BD :lol:


----------



## little_angel

Can you add me to the list too please? I'm not testing until 14 Feb too ... unless some evil force pushes me towards POAS!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Welcome Little_angel.....sure come and join us...BUT don't tell us if you test early and the result....
We're going to try to be strong and wait til that day!!!!!


----------



## claire99991

aimee lou - your OH sounds really supportive there is no way mine would cancel a party for my OV bless him x

Irish eyes - lol glad to see you getting stuck into your plan! Im on cd 5 my oh wants :sex: tonight but not for baby making think he just in the mood lol im starting my proper BD day 8! im banning him from drinking this month as well haha bless him. oh mi god its going slow for me


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> im banning him from drinking this month as well haha bless him. oh mi god its going slow for me


That is one things I can get dh to do, ban him from drinking so that all his little spermie can swin straight :rofl:. I start on bding on CD8 too claire, oh thats tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So i am cd 4 and I am sure AF is gone........
I work this weekend 5pm til 12am..fri and Sat nights...BUT not set to ovulate til the next week so its all practise for now...whenever we can.hehe


----------



## snugglebot

Ladies, I was reading the sticky for the TTC forum that says not to make BFP announcements in the ttc forums and to use the BFP announcements instead.

So what I am going to do is on Feb 13th (Friday the 13th... ick), I will start a "Valentine's Day POAS party" thread in the BFP section so that anyone who gets a BFP!!! on v-day can post there. For now, we will use THIS thread to help each other avoid the POAS and for use during the big day and following days so that we can keep supporting each other, esp. for those that are late/get a BFN/ or get the evil :witch:

Does that sound reasonable? 

You are of course welcome to start your own individual BFP thread if you want as well :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

sounds good to me.....
I'll just have a lookout for a thread with your name under it........
My OH had a late night practise so our Bd sessions won;t start til tommorrow.....
We took a bit of a break due to my spotting on cd16 last month. so been a long time and i am SEX starved....so is he... :blush:


----------



## snugglebot

CHILLbilly said:


> sounds good to me.....
> I'll just have a lookout for a thread with your name under it........


I will post a link to the thread when it is created.

Have fun tomorrow :wink:


----------



## aimee-lou

CD8 for me today and I've just realised that I wont be able to tell if I'm PG at this rate. I feel sick, have cramps etc at the moment so what the h*ll am I going to be like in the 2ww? Keep me away from those sticks Ladies! I'm a fully paid up member of POAS Anonymous so hoping the kick the habit!! :rofl:

Like the idea of a POAS party....I'll be up nice and early to make sure I get the test out of the way and can enjoy the day whatever happens. Hoping to be able to post over there rather than here though! :hugs: everyone, PMA PMA!!


----------



## samzi

snugglebot said:


> Ladies, I was reading the sticky for the TTC forum that says not to make BFP announcements in the ttc forums and to use the BFP announcements instead.
> 
> So what I am going to do is on Feb 13th (Friday the 13th... ick), I will start a "Valentine's Day POAS party" thread in the BFP section so that anyone who gets a BFP!!! on v-day can post there. For now, we will use THIS thread to help each other avoid the POAS and for use during the big day and following days so that we can keep supporting each other, esp. for those that are late/get a BFN/ or get the evil :witch:
> 
> Does that sound reasonable?
> 
> You are of course welcome to start your own individual BFP thread if you want as well :)

Sounds great to me:happydance:


----------



## ellie

:yipee: am looking forward to the 14th now! (except if my :witch: arrives ... but even if she does .... i want to see loads of :bfp:'s in the POAS party .... isn't friday 13th considered to be lucky in some cultures???)

i am also going to a belly dancing day on the 14th with lots of lovely ladies on the theme of 'Venus', very fitting i thought!

Will there be an 'intervention room' for those of us who were unable to resist poas before the 14th and admit it on these threads?? (i confess ... i just bought a few more IC's 'for the future' and even a couple of sample pots to use off ebay .... i'm so gullible and weak willed :) help i need support!! )


----------



## aimee-lou

ellie said:


> Will there be an 'intervention room' for those of us who were unable to resist poas before the 14th and admit it on these threads?? (i confess ... i just bought a few more IC's 'for the future' and even a couple of sample pots to use off ebay .... i'm so gullible and weak willed :) help i need support!! )


You could join me in POASA (Pee on a Stick Anonymous) :rofl: - I'm determined not to test before the 14th (my AF is due 15th so may actually wait til then and keep myself in suspense that little bit longer). 

Keep away from the sticks!!


----------



## ellie

:rofl::rofl: Step away from the sticks!!!


----------



## samzi

My AF is due on the 9th Feb, so im being rather good waiting till almost a week later :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

ellie said:


> :
> Will there be an 'intervention room' for those of us who were unable to resist poas before the 14th and admit it on these threads?? (i confess ... i just bought a few more IC's 'for the future' and even a couple of sample pots to use off ebay .... i'm so gullible and weak willed :) help i need support!! )

Give them to your dh and that can be his valentine's present to you... DO NOT TEST! :gun:

As for an intervention room, we are it. Our intervention is, if you pee on a pregnancy stick before V-day you won't be allowed to post your result... Did that work? :hug:


----------



## snugglebot

Here's another option, I can give you my dog. He seems to have something against my efforts to TTC...and track things... he would probably take care of the tests. *sigh* 

The details are in my journal.


----------



## snugglebot

So ladies, many of you should be approach or have approach ov already. I am not sure where I am at. This is the first time I am trying to chart where my ov is. I used to just rely on the calendar. I am finding it a bit confusing. 

Can you get faint OPK lines throughout your cycle, or are those lines "signs" of ov to come? Why would I get a faint line one day, and then nothing the next?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think everyone is different, some women get a gradual darkening of the lines others just get a dark line, keep testing and see what happens.


----------



## Irish_eyes

What miu are they? I was using opks during my 2WW last month (as the POAS whore as I am) and there were faint lines. They were 15 miu so they were high sensitivity.


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot, you can have LH hormone in your body all month if its a sensitive test it might pick up a faint line at differnt parts of the month ( my opk picked up a line on day 6 this month) but it was neg because it wasnt as dark or darker than the control line. Good luck. xx


----------



## claire99991

snugglebbot - your dogy is sooo cute!


----------



## snugglebot

Irish_eyes said:


> What miu are they? I was using opks during my 2WW last month (as the POAS whore as I am) and there were faint lines. They were 15 miu so they were high sensitivity.

I am not sure. The darn packages don't say. It is Clear Blue OPK - but the packaging and name don't match the "Clear Blue Easy" sold in the states. I am in Canada, and the packaging looks like the kind sold in the UK. Not sure if that makes a difference.



claire99991 said:


> snuggleboot, you can have LH hormone in your body all month if its a sensitive test it might pick up a faint line at differnt parts of the month ( my opk picked up a line on day 6 this month) but it was neg because it wasnt as dark or darker than the control line. Good luck. xx

This is pretty similar to what I experienced. I took another test today (and will test at 6 again, which has been when I have been typically testing), and there was a 30% line again. Definitely not positive. My CM is still dry, so maybe I was mistaken about the EWCM, although it was so stretchy, and didn't evaporate... but I have been pretty dry since then.


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> snugglebbot - your dogy is sooo cute!

He can be sooooo rotten sometimes though. I think he is trying to sabotage my ttc efforts... he is trying to hold on to be the centre of our universe right now. :rofl: 

He often climbs on top of my lap and onto my hands when I try to type and makes posts in these forums.... 

In fact he is lying on my lap right now, groaning, as if to say, "you don't need to do this.. I am good enough aren't I?"


----------



## claire99991

awwww i just love dogs i have 2 as well they are my babies as well so all in all i have 3 babies my daughter and 2 dogs lol, bless him! xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Aaaawww, I have a little yorkie and he is my baby too. He sits on the arm of the chair near the computer or on the back of dhs chair crying when I am on the computer. :laugh2:


----------



## snugglebot

My parent's had a yorkie too! He just passed away a week before christmas, but lived a long life (He would have been 12 on boxing day- his name was Boxer). They have a new puppy already.


----------



## Irish_eyes

A new yorkie pup? My wee yorkie is called Alfie and he is 1 year and 8mths so he is just a baby really.


----------



## CHILLbilly

everyone is too busy :sex: like :bunny: to post!!!!!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

lol probably! I haven't had much to report other than my temps still aren't showing an ov, but there was a good line on my opk today - not a positive though.

How are things going with you ChillBilly?


----------



## krockwell

ooooh I'd like to join too!!
My AF isn't due until the 13th I think...but I'd like to test the 14th instead if the :witch: hasn't shown her face before then. 

:)
NO TESTING TILL THE 14!!! :)
<3


----------



## snugglebot

Welcome Krockwell!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think at this stage everyone is busy :sex: and not having anything to report. :rofl:


----------



## readyforbaby

yes, it has been time to get busy! Just wanted to add I am planning on testing on the 14th as well. I hope we have a crazy high number of BFPs to report!! 

:dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

Just worked out my dates again and I'm due 15th not 14th! :hissy: DO NOT WANT a BFN so not going to test til then for definite....maybe not even til 16th, so I may be a little later than you girls getting my BFP. :cry: Really wanted to join in the POAS party too!


----------



## ellie

we could always have another one :rofl:

still waiting for my ov - c'mon body, what are you up to?? - so i might end up being a bit later testing too ....


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Ellie....maybe we should have a post-valentine's day POAS party - for all latecomers who need a place to par-tay!! 

Also, I have the best way to stop me symptom spotting. Last 2 months running all of my symptoms have just fallen away about 4 days before AF showed up. If they don't, I'll know to test on my due date. If they do, I'll just go to thorntons and stock up ready for her arrival! :rofl: Either way, be it BFP or a box of choccies...I'll feel like a winner! :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ok heres a silver lining for you girls testing after 14th...
At least you can have a romantic night with your Oh's......
I am due 12 or even 13th...but if no AF will test on Sat... I work at 7am so will be up at 5am.....early day!!!!!!

My OPK had a faint line...so will wait til cd13 to test again... I only have 2.
oops forgot to order more after AF.

Going to keep bd'ing BUT none on cd10 nd I work late so none on 11 either...
so its cd12,13,14,15,then a few more for good luck.....
maybe this time we won't get tired out early!!!!!!!!!!


Go :spermy: Go


----------



## lilysmommy04

looks like im starting to ov now...hubby better get his hiney home!!
hope you girls are all doing good!!:dust:
Lets go V-day:bfp::happydance:


----------



## claire99991

coming up to my ov think it will be tomoz or friday lots of :sex: anyway wish me luck xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

comming up to my ovulation too, prob tom or fri


----------



## snugglebot

Got my positive OPK today so either tonight or tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing my temps over the next few days. Need to get a couple more BD sessions in.

Aimee-Lou and Ellie, my regular 30 day cycle is due on the valentines day, so if I get a BFN but no AF, I will join you. We will keep this thread going until we have an answer for everyone! 

As excited as I am for ov....I am DREADING the 2ww...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Woot woooooooo
lets get it on.hahahaha
tommorrow for sure for me.....


----------



## trinitydm

I just love how everybody is busy doing the good ole :sex:... I should OV today or tomorrow (haven't been testing...just guessing!) and I'm already getting excited to test on the 14th! :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: peak on cbfm :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I am cd12.....not tested OPK yet as I only have 1 left and I am sure it will be positive tommorrow or next day.....BUT had planned to BD tonight after work....
BUT of course something has happened to stop that plan.....
My OH's mom has been away for a month on vacation and someone broke into her house....trashed the place and she is coming home today...so OH has been there since yesterday with police and cleaning....he might be there overnight AGAIN tonight as they are still near the airport and Toronto has had a bad storm.....and roads are not that great for driving.( He has to stay due to a glass door being smashed so not secure anymore)
So i am about an hours drive away......and I am about to leave now so I can go get me some before i goto work in a few hours.....

Why can't this be easy...hahahaha

hey I just noticed your *Team Naughties* sig.......hehe thats cute!!!!!
I am on " Mission *IM*possible" arggggggg


----------



## snugglebot

I am dying to see cross hairs on my ff chart... first month charting, so I find this super exciting! Got another +OPK today...not sure if I am still ovulating...


----------



## wishn2Bmom

oh oh can I join in on the pee-in' party???
I am actually not due till the 16th, but i've decided i am gonna checkon v-day just in case


----------



## snugglebot

wishn2Bmom said:


> oh oh can I join in on the pee-in' party???
> I am actually not due till the 16th, but i've decided i am gonna checkon v-day just in case

Welcome!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I see some of you in 2ww.....I'll be there in another day or so......
pretty sure I ovulated today!.....
( I did have my dark OPK yesterday)...I alwasy get allexcited to see 2 lines on those tests.... can't wait to see them again in 2 weeks..hehe


----------



## snugglebot

CHILLbilly said:


> I see some of you in 2ww.....I'll be there in another day or so......
> pretty sure I ovulated today!.....
> ( I did have my dark OPK yesterday)...I alwasy get allexcited to see 2 lines on those tests.... can't wait to see them again in 2 weeks..hehe

YEAH for the +OPK!!! Hope you got lots of BD!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'll be in the 2WW soon too. I definately thing O has come early this month, which I think is today as I got my first +opk yesterday.


----------



## krockwell

uhm....

I'm gonna get the urge to test like, next week...lol 

OMG
MAKE IT STOPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## snugglebot

krockwell said:


> uhm....
> 
> I'm gonna get the urge to test like, next week...lol
> 
> OMG
> MAKE IT STOPPPPPPPPPPP

lol... ok not sure what your reasons where for not testing before the 14th but if any of these inspire you to stay true, hopefully they help :) (I am on a list making binge right now!!!)

1) BFN's suck just as much as AF (actually probably more - see #3

2) A BFP before AF have a chance of being a chemical and that is truly heartbreaking!!

3) Why use a test early to only get a BFN and still obsess about taking another one because it might be a false negative and AF isn't due yet...

4) Most tests aren't good at giving results before AF is due, so let's face it a BFN is most likely what it will say, pregnant or not.

5) You will know soon enough (is 4 days really that long?)... ha ha

Not sure if any of those connect with you, for me #2 and #4 are the biggies for why I don't plan on testing early...


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear, im only 3 dpo and already im aware of every little twinge, its going to be a long 2ww


----------



## lilysmommy04

topazicatzbet said:


> oh dear, im only 3 dpo and already im aware of every little twinge, its going to be a long 2ww

me too me too!!! This is def. gonna be a lonnnggg 2ww...:muaha:

Lets go V-Day :bfp:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I am only 2 dpo...and feeling little twinges/cramps. Maybe just hormonal and maybe just my lining building up due to eggy on way.
I hoep so...I try to not obsess tis early...as I know that there ar no real symptoms until implantation or when AF is due.
I am off work today and totaly just relaxing...might do some vaccuming later as dogs are shedding. the one loves to *be *vaccumed so that helps....hahahaha
I have a shopping list for tommorrow to start so crafts. i m hoping to sell them and make some extra $$$$$$$$
and to keep busy so I don't turn into a lunatic...lol.
I am sure I already O'd but will keep up the :sex: for this week as well...never know.


----------



## trinitydm

Well it's good to know that I'm not the only one in this horrible 2ww!! I've done so much :sex: in the last week it's crazy! And now every waking moment all I can think is "Baby?"....I sit on the computer at work and google every little thing that I'm feeling/observing..isn't that horrible? These 12 days are going to be horrible:hissy:


----------



## samzi

ive been bad and tested. was going to wait til morning but thought sod it. AF is due next monday. just looked at the test about 15 mins after doing it and theres a line. going to do one with FMU tomorrow. fx'd!


----------



## MommyMichele

Ok I told myself I wasn't going to join any cycle buddies this month......but who am I kidding!

I want to join!

I think I am O'ing now! or close to it. I'm on CD 11 and CP/CM are very fertile right now! Just have to wait and see if my body releases an egg. (I might have PCOS) We did BD last night and wasn't even planning on watching my fertility this month UNTIL I got a nice glob of EWCM on the TP this morning! Going to wake hubby later for another round of BDing! Have some pinching in that area last night and some minor cramps today, so fingers crossed!

I cannot test any earlier than the 14th anyway, so please allow me to go crazy with you!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh MommyMichele - We are Oving the same day! :happydance: lol

I was expecting to ovulate much earlier than this as I'm on CD19 now, but better late than never! The :sex: is only just beginning here (well that's a lie... who am I kidding we've been at it like bunnies all month! :bunny: LOL but the TRYING sex starts NOW.) I think on this basis it may be too early to test on valentines now? I will be 12dpo. How many dpo should you test? I am pretty sure it will be too early :( Oh well I will no doubt join in and POAS on the day anyway - in the interest of team spirit! ;) lol

:friends: Good luck every body! :hugs: xx


----------



## MommyMichele

I think the earliest you can test is 10 dpo and some recommend waiting till 14 dpo. I don't think we are testing too early! LOL it will cure the POAS addiction temporarily though.

Still letting DH sleep a bit before I chain him back down in the bed!


----------



## CHILLbilly

yay you're back MommyMichel.........

nice to see some girls comign up for air..hahahaha.
Hope we all have poped a big juicy egg...
swim:spermy: swim


----------



## snugglebot

samzi said:


> ive been bad and tested. was going to wait til morning but thought sod it. AF is due next monday. just looked at the test about 15 mins after doing it and theres a line. going to do one with FMU tomorrow. fx'd!

Samzi! You broke both rules!! 
#1) don't test before v-day 

#2) if you break rule #1 don't tell so that the rest of us don't get tempted....!!

*Tsk* *Tsk*

However, good luck anyways though!! :) Are you sure you want to test tomorrow?? ;)


----------



## snugglebot

MommyMichele said:


> Ok I told myself I wasn't going to join any cycle buddies this month......but who am I kidding!
> 
> I want to join!

Welcome!! You can view us as a POAS anonymous group. We try and help each other deal with our addictions to POAS! :) Good luck at getting your V-day BFP!


----------



## samzi

i tested and got bfn. that'l teach me :rofl: going to re test on friday maybe sat x


----------



## ellie

oh no! can you really wait till then to test ... 
not joining the poas party on the 14th? or will you still join in and wave your lovely BFP to inspire us all on the day ;) 
i'm only 2 dpo so on the 14th i will only be 13 dpo is that too early to test if witch hasn't shown up?


----------



## cqueenie

:happydance: I'm so pleased to see all you POAS addicts! Makes me feel a whole lot better, roll on valentines day!


----------



## snugglebot

samzi said:


> i tested and got bfn. that'l teach me :rofl: going to re test on friday maybe sat x

Samzi! You promised not to test until V-day!! why are you caving?


----------



## snugglebot

ellie said:


> i'm only 2 dpo so on the 14th i will only be 13 dpo is that too early to test if witch hasn't shown up?

It might be, but it might not be.... if it will break your heart to get another BFN on v-day though, you might want to consider waiting a few more days... there are a few girls who initially joined this group thinking V-day would be a good day, but since their O they realized it will be too soon. There is murmmers of a post v-day poas party....! :)


----------



## snugglebot

cqueenie said:


> :happydance: I'm so pleased to see all you POAS addicts! Makes me feel a whole lot better, roll on valentines day!

So are you joining in? Promise not to poas until v-day. 

So far we have only had one casualty... ;) Sorry samzi! We use peer pressure in this thread... :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Everyday should be valentines day!!! haha
So if you have to wait to test ...no worries.....just play it up like its V-day...
I have to work at 7am the 14th so if I test it would be a secret til I got home at 4pm....
We have a skating party to attend that night...I'm nto skating....1 twisted ankle 3 yrs ago was enough for me.....so OH will be busy and probably not good to tell him as he would TELL everyone there..LOL
So I may rethink testing on the 15th....
or AF may show up early....I'm trying to think positive and not dwell on that.....
PMA- no spotting at all this cycle, no AF this cycle and a :bfp: this cycle


----------



## krockwell

My hubs isn't home until the night of the 12th...and he told me I'm not allowed to test UNTIL he's home... 
So, if I test before hand, he'll get upset...
SOOOOO I'm going to do my ABSOLUTE best to hold off till the 14th...seeing as AF is actually due the 13...so..
FX'd I actually keep my promise. 
eeeep!!


----------



## krockwell

k...
lol I soooooooo caved and tested this morning. 
BUT 
Not announcing the results of today's test, because
WHETHER it's - could mean it's too early, and not enough HCG in my system
OR it's + and it could be a chemical.

SO, therefore, I shall keep my results to myself, and let everyone know on Vday! :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

I am 4 dpo......5 on thursday....getting excited to test......
have my digi waiting for me......


----------



## MommyMichele

I've got 10 freakin days before I can test.


----------



## proud mummy

just advice really please.

Im due to test valentines day as it will be cycle day 35. 

My cycles are irregular but the longest has been 35. 

I have had bad heartburn the last couple of days and feeling sick.

I havent got a clue when i may have ovulated. 

Im not sure if I could hold out until valentines day.

Today im on cycle day 26 would it be too early to test tomorrow or should I wait until next week.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'd hold off on testing.


----------



## krockwell

proud mummy said:


> just advice really please.
> 
> Im due to test valentines day as it will be cycle day 35.
> 
> My cycles are irregular but the longest has been 35.
> 
> I have had bad heartburn the last couple of days and feeling sick.
> 
> I havent got a clue when i may have ovulated.
> 
> Im not sure if I could hold out until valentines day.
> 
> Today im on cycle day 26 would it be too early to test tomorrow or should I wait until next week.


In all actuality, you should wait to test, because a + result now, doesn't necessarily mean you're pregnant... it could result in a chemical, and then you'll be sad and it won't be fun. 

PLUS It could be a - and it could still be far too early for the HCG to be in your system...
So I'd wait. (lmao even though I've already tested)


----------



## MommyMichele

Maybe I DIDN'T O yet! CP is really high and really soft and I'm pretty crampy down there! OMG I hope this is it! PLEASE let it be it!


----------



## snugglebot

krockwell said:


> k...
> lol I soooooooo caved and tested this morning.
> BUT
> Not announcing the results of today's test, because
> WHETHER it's - could mean it's too early, and not enough HCG in my system
> OR it's + and it could be a chemical.
> 
> SO, therefore, I shall keep my results to myself, and let everyone know on Vday! :)

:shrug: the addiction I guess is too strong sometimes ;) Thanks for keeping the secret though! Regardless of what you got today, I hope v-day it is a strong BFP!


----------



## snugglebot

MommyMichele said:


> Maybe I DIDN'T O yet! CP is really high and really soft and I'm pretty crampy down there! OMG I hope this is it! PLEASE let it be it!

Fx'd for you darling! Hope you get your BFP on V-day


----------



## NewYearNewMe

All this not testing is killing me - I have about 15 ic hpt's in my drawer - I am only 
*5dpo!!!* and I am already going insane - even if I tested now it would be a :bfn: so I don't know why I want to test so much - what is wrong with me :rofl:

I will not test!
I will not test!
I will not test!
I will not test!


----------



## cqueenie

This thread is really helping, I'm thinking sticks might come in the post today so need to put in drawer and ignore!!!!!! Arrgh stay away:witch:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh my god... I've taken _extreme_ measures to prevent testing before valentines day... The pregnancy tests have left the building! :rofl:

I actually handed over 26 FRER to my mother last night for safe keeping, with the instructions to return only one of them to me on valentines day :dohh:

So I am now in this without a choice - no testing until Valentines day for me! :lol:

:blush:


----------



## cqueenie

Caved, I was right they arrived, POAS sorry guys, don't know how to stop... Got:bfn: because it isn't any where near time to test so don't know why I did it!:hissy:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Come on girls, hide those sticks. We only have 1 week to go! 

Well, mine still have the wrapper on it and they will not come off.


----------



## krockwell

I had the urge to test again this morning... 
PIAC and EVERYTHING...then I stood up, looked at the pee...and said
NO
I"M NOT TESTING FOR 1 MORE WEEK!!!! lol 

FF says I'm due on Monday or Tuesday... so, think I'll test Friday morning if no :witch: here by then, because my hubbers will be home, and it'll be my day off. :)
He really wants to see the result too. 

Good luck ladies!
VDAY IS FAST UPON US!!! :D YAHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## snugglebot

This is it ladies... the hardest part... when temptation will be in our face... 

Hand over your tests to your DH... remind your self why testing early is not in your wishes...

think of it kind of like the birth plan that you write up before and hope someone else enforces because you know that in the moment you won't be thinking clearly.

Tasha, bringing your mom in on it is brilliant. I gave my test to my DH...

But how to pass the time is the true question. ...*sigh* 

8 days seems soooo far away right now...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Today is Feb 6th so I am 6dpo......easy enough to remember..hehe
I am sooo excited about this cycle as I have had NO spotting ( last month it was 2 weeks).

I'm off this weekend but working all next week. So i will be busy..BUT its around 11dpo that i get antsy to test!!!!
i have one digi to use so cannot waste it by testing to early......

So I have noticed I am craving salty chips and peanuts...Its crazy i have never eaten so many "crisps". Gotta watch i don't over do it and gain to much weight.oops!!!!!

Hope everyone has a quick weekend....
come on next Saturday


----------



## Scootpootie

I am a brand spanking new member to this site, but I have been reading the posts for days: non-stop! I have been looking for something like this for ages, and here you are! Anywho, my AF is due on the 13th, and I'd love nothing more than to present a creative "honey, we're pregnant" gift on V-day! My mind is insane right now! Praying, hoping, counting, and reading endless :bfp: posts is becoming my full time job. 

I heart each and every one of you fab ladies! V-day is our day!

:hug:


----------



## helz81

Hi, Im only 4dpo today and plan to test on v.day at 11dpo. Wether or not thats too early depends on if/when implantation happens..every woman is different, Ive read that it could be as early as 3dpo to as late on as 12dpo. Ive first gotta get past 7dpo without any AF spotting.

I have no tests in the house apart from opks and I don't plan on buying one till the day b4 v.day.

OMG the suspense is too much!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

How long are O cramps supposed to last? They started on Monday!


----------



## snugglebot

Welcome helz81 and Scootpootie. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## mer01

Ermmmmm so sorry ladies i cheated couldnt wait :blush:


----------



## Scootpootie

CONGRATS ON YOUR MIRACLE!!!!:happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

OOOOOOh you early testers are gonna tempt me...haha
I already read your other post so I know the outcome...hehe
ditto what scootpootie said!!!!!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

mer01 said:


> Ermmmmm so sorry ladies i cheated couldnt wait :blush:

Oh My God!! :wohoo:

Congratulations!! :happydance: I am so glad my mum has my tests right now or I would SO be testing! :dohh: lol

However... I won't be able to test on V day with all of you :( My mum has said she is KEEPING my tests until the day after valentines day because she knows my hubby has big plans for my day and she doesn't want me to get a negative and it ruin my day :dohh: She has a point and I can see her reasoning so I won't be testing with you gals after all I'm afraid... :(

:hug: Good luck to all of you - Go get those BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats Mer01!

I am super glad my DH has my test too. I think as I get close it will get harder and harder. Especially if people keep caving! AND announcing BFPs here! Yikes! 

Here is my reminder to myself why I don't want to test early. Hopefully this works for me.

*********************
My goal: I will not test before February 14, 2009

How I will achieve it: I will not buy a test before feb 14 2009. I will not use the extra one I have on hand right now before Feb 14, 2009. I will make a fancy plan for the day so that I won't want to to avoid "spoiling" the surprise before Feb 14, 2009.

Why I want to achieve it: A BFP before AF is due can be a chemical and will be devasting if it is. I would rather wait than suffer that heartache. And Mother Nature gave me a free pregnancy test - my period.


----------



## Scootpootie

snugglebot said:


> Congrats Mer01!
> 
> I am super glad my DH has my test too. I think as I get close it will get harder and harder. Especially if people keep caving! AND announcing BFPs here! Yikes!
> 
> Here is my reminder to myself why I don't want to test early. Hopefully this works for me.
> 
> *********************
> My goal: I will not test before February 14, 2009
> 
> How I will achieve it: I will not buy a test before feb 14 2009. I will not use the extra one I have on hand right now before Feb 14, 2009. I will make a fancy plan for the day so that I won't want to to avoid "spoiling" the surprise before Feb 14, 2009.
> 
> Why I want to achieve it: A BFP before AF is due can be a chemical and will be devasting if it is. I would rather wait than suffer that heartache. And Mother Nature gave me a free pregnancy test - my period.

I read this over and over again! It's ridiculously logical, and reminds me of the ways to stay sane in the 2ww. Do you know that I actually say it like it's a pledge?! How are you so cool and calm with this?? You're like the 2ww pro, or something! You have no clue how much your words (and posts) impact my wait. Thank God for you!!!=D&gt;


----------



## snugglebot

6 more days.... whoo hoo! I have a full week planned so that should keep me occupied.

I can also obsess about my temps which is kind of a way of poas without spending the money...a chart can't tell you if you are pregnant or not until after AF is due just like sticks but at least it gives me something to read into, other than a single line with pee on it. 

Am I just moving from one addiction to another? ;)


----------



## snugglebot

Here is an interesting link for those of you feeling the pressure:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html


----------



## krockwell

mer01 said:


> Ermmmmm so sorry ladies i cheated couldnt wait :blush:

I tested early too!!
AND If I get my + tomorrow morning like I'm expecting... we're gonna be BUMP BUDDIES!!! :)


Congrats on your :bfp: hun! :) 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## snugglebot

well ladies, I have spent my time obsessing with my temps. Take a look at my journal and let me know what you think. 

Of course I only post one that results in a pregnancy, I imagine there are ones that don't ...but that wouldn't be very fun now would it?!


----------



## snugglebot

check out my bottom ticker! :D

If you want it: just add the left square bracket

url=https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/90278-valentines-day-2009-testers-v-day-poas-party.html]

img]https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10716;27/st/20090214/e/the+V-day+POAS+party/dt/-2/k/465e/event.png[/img]

/img]

/url]

*edit: I updated the top link and then again the second link...


----------



## Irish_eyes

snugglebot said:


> I can also obsess about my temps which is kind of a way of poas without spending the money...a chart can't tell you if you are pregnant or not until after AF is due just like sticks but at least it gives me something to read into, other than a single line with pee on it.
> 
> Am I just moving from one addiction to another? ;)


I am the same...I am a POAS addict and I have now replaced it with taking my temp all day long...just to be sure its still high...I even think my thermometer may be dying on me. :rofl:


----------



## mer01

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ fell off the wagon :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:

good luck lovely ladies i will be checking in on you all on the 14th :happydance: hope you all get the :bfp: you dream of

:hug:

xxx


----------



## snugglebot

snugglebot said:


> ********************
> As Yvie put it: "It's a Vday POAS Party!"
> ********
> snugglebot
> NewYearNewMe
> ellie
> clair99991
> CHILLbilly
> topazicatzbet
> Irish_eyes
> trinitydm
> aimee-lou
> TashaAndBump
> lilysmommy04
> Yvie
> little_angel
> wishn2Bmom
> MommyMichele
> cqueenie
> Scootpootie
> helz81
> 
> *Fell off the Wagon*
> Samzi
> krockwell
> mer01
> 
> ---let me know if I missed your name---

From the first page... just in case you are wondering at what mer01 is laughing at :D


----------



## Yvie

LOL gotta love it! how's everyone doing!?! everyone got there sticks ready for Vday!?
works been nuts but im back ladies!


----------



## MommyMichele

Still waiting, 10 more days to go!


----------



## Scootpootie

I'm still hanging in here! And very, very excited! We can hear the faint roar of the crowd at the finish line ladies! Let's keep it up!


----------



## snugglebot

I secretly think there are a few more off the wagon than willing to admit.

I admit I nearly fell off yesterday but DH caught me :)


----------



## lilysmommy04

I feel like I'm going completely insane!!! i know i have to hold off until atleast friday night cause if shes not here by than I will have no choice i dont think I willbe able to stop myself..if only for another 8-10 hours..lol:rofl:

Hows everyone feeling?? any good symptoms we can analazye over??
I have had some light cramping since 7-8dpo has pretty much gone away by now..some heartburn.my cervix is a bit high and kinda soft...TMI..my bbs are going from sore to slightly sore..so im not sure about that..yea im pretty much driving my self insane..:rofl:

have to hold out!!! 


Heres to V-day :bfp:


----------



## snugglebot

Well my chart has been my obsession (as evidenced in my journal). My boobs don't feel as sore as yesterday and I woke up to cramps last night... or was it gas???!! Insanity Insanity


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm playing HOOKY from work today...hehe
we had freezing rain this morning and as I live 45kms away...I called in......BUT its now stopped and highways are probably ok BUT I really don't want to go in.....
they told me to call them later.......but I'm going to "forget" to call them.....
My shift is done by 5 so no worries on my end. I sort of like the people I work with but hate the store and the owner.....blahhhh. 
So here i am being a bad girl......oh ya did I mention I get paid 50 cents more then min wage.....
I need a new job..........

So.........hows everyone doing NOT poas??!!!!!!
I am sooo tempted to do an early one BUT I know if its negative ( even though the 3 others have gotten their positives) I will be crushed....
So i will wait.....take it one day at a time......

day 24 out of a possible 26 day cycle....ooooh the suspense is killing me


----------



## ellie

naughty chillbilly!!! hehe ... don't blame you at all (i did the exact same thing last friday)
hold out another day or two! it's sooooo hard .....
on the symptom spotting - does anyone know what the cervix is 'supposed' to do (or tends to do) this early on ie still in tww? do people say theirs is high & soft, low & closed, or what ...?


----------



## helz81

snugglebot said:


> well ladies, I have spent my time obsessing with my temps. Take a look at my journal and let me know what you think.
> 
> Of course I only post one that results in a pregnancy, I imagine there are ones that don't ...but that wouldn't be very fun now would it?!


Gosh Snugglebot, ur one warm lady..your temps before OV are higher than mine post OV!!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Hi team, 7dpo today, I have sore boobs and thick cm thats gone abit yellowy, and today Ive discovered Ive gone off coffee..I usually cannot function without coffee but my god I just couldn't finish a cup of it..tasted like cat litter!! :rofl: My boss 'accused' me of being pregnant, I just stood there like :blush::blush::blush::rofl: apparantly your taste changing can be a big pg symptom. Ive been constipated since 4dpo. For the past 2 days Ive just about managed to 'go' but bloody hell it hurt..felt like I was passing a boulder or sommat :rofl:!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ellie- i am confused by cervix positioning.......
I have read about it...and some sites say its to hard to tell.and some say its alwasy a certain way before :bfp:
i don't bother with it at all....
Only symptom I have noticed was.......gassy!!! hehe sneaking out......all day long......
I used to symptom spot and wirte it all down...then discovered I had the same ones every month.....
So only symptom I look for is an absent AF....but its so hard when you get bloated...hungry...crampy...bitchy...nauseaous....big sore veiny @@....
Arrrgggggggg its too confusing...


----------



## ellie

CHILLbilly said:


> Only symptom I have noticed was.......gassy!!! hehe sneaking out......all day long......

:rofl::rofl: at letting out silent oness hahah
looking good though ... keeping fx'd for your :bfp:!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Even worse then silent......is i work customer service/cashier...so........if silent and deadly....i can't hide it..haha
i try to stay off the floor and hide in backroom..lol
Is eating everything in site a symptom..:rofl: cause i am starving.....i just finished an egg and cheese bagel and i am still HUNGRY!!!!!!!
WTF??!! 
:hissy:
I'm going to gain so much weight if I keep this up......and of course no fruit or anything good to munch on.


----------



## ellie

hahah those eggs will help the gas :rofl: 
i know what you mean ... fruit just doesnt seem appealing ... i've been having awful cravings for cake ... no wonder my weight's shooting up! 
i think increased appetite is a good sign!!!
still fx'd that your gas is a good :bfp: sign too, try to think of that if anyone should notice :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

NO CHECKING YOUR CERVIX AFTER OVULATION! It doesn't work that way, normally doesn't go back up till way after a BFP! So stop it! Naughty Girls!

I yelled at hubby yesterday while we were fooling around, I thought he pinched my nipples, turned out he didn't. Sex was a little uncomfortable, too. Boobs look different today, not sure what it is and I am still a little crampy down there.


----------



## ellie

sorry! :blush: :rofl: you know how desparate we are to find any symptoms! any at all! any???
ouch to the nipples! i thought mine had been super sensitive and looking different but it turns out it's just cos the house is really cold, hahah
not long now till testing - good luck!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oooihhhh I am sooo tempted to jump off my 'no testing until 14dpo' wagon and onto your testing on valentines one!! 

I hope I get better before valentines day (unless it is morning sicknes ;)) so I can go and get a test for use before my mum gives me my ones back! :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

My temps dropped. Don't think I make it to v-day before :witch: arrives, Atleast the temptation will be over soon for me :cry:


----------



## CHILLbilly

:hug: snuggle........
Hope your temp is wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its a wait and see game now.....I woke up with some little cramps but no spotting yet.
I am hoping the little bt of pink I saw yesterday was a bit of IB...and bean is diggin away!
Just in time for Feb14th testing!!!
i'm feeling a little down ....just want to snuggle on couch with my dogs, and cats..under a big comfy blanket!!!!!!!!!
BUT I can't.....laundry day..plus need a hair cut...plus I may buy a sewing machine so i can start some quilts, curtains, clothes, ect!!!!!
so ladies......only 3 more sleeps til testing.......:happydance:


----------



## mer01

Ladies a little note about CP, well i thought checking mine would give me an indication to weather is was pregnant or not. WRONG mine did the bloody hoky koky in the tww :rofl::rofl:
You put your cervix in your cervix out in out in out.......
:rofl::rofl:
its still doing it to this day so i wouldnt worry guys 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## lilysmommy04

well im out good luck to the rest


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ah lilysmom- so sorry to hear she showed up!!!!!
I've been cramping a bit in the morning and thats how the witch shows for me.....get a bit of spot then there she is. So i may be joining you soon. I think I would rather see AF on V-day then a negative test honestly.
I'm tryign to stay positive but I'm feelign down now......
next cycle i will suggest a team name of " Do it every day!!!!!" We missed a bd day before O....we actually had a bit of a fight so now way that was goign to happen..haha

I'm off to my crappy job.....be back on later tonight.


----------



## snugglebot

Hey ladies, I wanted to share this!

Another BnB user (windbloom) said it perfectly. 

Let's celebrate it as the last V-day we will ever have as a couple for the next 18 years! Because we are all going to get our BFP this year! PMA ladies! This cycle or this year, we need PMA! :D


----------



## CHILLbilly

I like that......this cycle or this year!!!!!!!!!
look forward NOT backward.
I have been thinking too much about the past!!!!!!
I will be pregnant this year!!!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:hug: You will darling. Try to think of the arrival of a new cycle as a fresh chance to start again. There are not too many of those in life, that's for sure. 


SS xx


----------



## snugglebot

*Important Announcement about any  announcements*

As my initial post says, tomorrow I will be setting up a new thread for people to post their BFPs. Feel free to still post here other news. But look for it in the BFP announcements forum as per the request of the BnB admin team who don't particularly like seeing :bfp: being announced in the TTC forum. 

Anyways, for all those who test on V-day and get their big beautiful BFP, look for the "V-day POAS party" thread. I will start it tomorrow afternoon (in North America) so that all our European buddies can post their results when they get up.

FYI: I talked to Yvie, and she and I agreed that it would make sense to have the Testing V-day cycle buddies - a similar thread that most of you are in too- post their results in the same announcements thread so we can all see how many BFPs we did get! It will actually be a very exciting day! 

I hope you ALL get your BFPs!!!!

Sadly the ugly :witch: came tonight for me so I won't be actually peeing on a stick but I will DEFINITELY be checking in on you all... :D For those who are out already, see you next cycle!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Sorry to hear she got you snuggle.....
so the next best thing to a V-day :bfp:
a baby born in nov....possible Rememberance Day...or USA Thanksgiving baby.
or even if not next cycle then......March = christmas baby....
see i have PMA for the next few cycles.......hehe
I still have hope for my oct baby though...maybe even around halloween..fingers crossed, it could go either way as I have had a bit of brown spotting and mornig cramping...nothing during the day though...

2 more days til V-day testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sure we'll see alot of :bfp:


----------



## helz81

I have a confession,I fell off the wagon (3 times:blush:) all :bfn:of course!
Now Im not sure I wanna actually test tommorow,convinced I'll just get another big fat no!! Help..what dya think?


----------



## snugglebot

helz, it will be a tad early (and probably why your results were BFN so far) but your chart is looking beautiful so join in the POAS party if you are up for it. Don't upset yourself though if it is BFN. You still have tons of time for it to change.


----------



## snugglebot

For those who join in on the V-day POAS party and get their :bfp: . You are welcome to post your results here:

*V-DAY POAS Party BFP Results*

Good luck everyone! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TashaAndBump

I am not testing tomorrow but will be the testing on Sunday... I just wanted to stop in and wish you all good luck. 

:dust: GOOD LUCK EVERYONE TESTING TOMORROW! :dust:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ok...i have tested 4 times already...bahahahahaha
I am sure Af is on her merry way......seeing more spotting and getting more cramps tonight then all day.....
sooooooo..... I am going to try to "wait til she's late" next cycle.....hehe
I could have bought a cute pair of pants or couple of tops for the money i spent.
Thats it...I am not goign to "buy" into the whole....testing as early as 4 days before your perios is due...I say it every month BUT I mean it this time.


So my fertile girls that are tetsing tommorrow...I am good luck as MOST if not all of my past cycle buddies have gotten :bfp: so I am hopeful the witch stays at my house and doesnt visit any of you. I'll lock her up again and hope the B itch freezes in my garage!!!!
Good luck tommorrow...i am working early morning so won't be able to check til later.
but I won't jinx it by posting my :bfn::witch:
best of luck my lovelies.....


----------



## snugglebot

Sorry to hear the news Chill. I hope you are wrong about the :witch: being on her way. 

I hope you are the next BFP!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have a funny idea for a cycle buddies team name....
"Wait til she's LATE!"

hahahahahaha
I have already checked my next ovulation dates and am going to make sure I dont work those nights...haha I might even tell my supervisor why.... hehe
I'm debating on bd'ing form cd11 til cd 14 everyday or everyother day..
i say every day...Oh says no he needs to build it up so every other day....BUT we end up missing one of those days and it ends up being every 3rd day. so..I say its all or nothing..Just go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!

i need opinions ladies.........
I may ask in first tri to see what those prego's say!!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

CHILLbilly said:


> BUT we end up missing one of those days and it ends up being every 3rd day. so..I say its all or nothing..Just go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !

Good point. I don't think every day is possible, we tried this last month and it wasn't much fun and it didn't work anyways. I think the challenge for me is finding creative ways to convince my man to do it every day and to get into it if he knows it is mostly because I want :spermy:

I can't decide if I am even going to tell him about my fertile period this month. But since it is cutting it so close to my travel I think I might need to... but that will only magnify the pressure that turns him off...

This is my last chance at a 2009 baby... 

I don't know Chillbilly what to recommend. It is really all such a game of luck. Do whatever you and DH find the most fun and enjoyable. If you don't have medical reasons to otherwise, try not to withhold sex for TTC reasons and don't go "animal" either. Moderation is key ;)


----------



## snugglebot

p.s. I will totally join the "Wait 'till she is late" cycle buddy group if you want to set it up.


----------



## CHILLbilly

We'll keep our fingers crossed that after tommorrow...there won't be any more members of a new cycle group...lol

BUT I do have a new pic for my potential nov baby!!!!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Very nice


----------



## helz81

Morning, I havn't had time to read any news on tests as Im leaving for work in a min..just had to pop on just to say..Ive tested..not making any announcements yet but..can see a faint line..and DH can see it too!! Its very very faint though,can only see it when squinting so it may not even be there so I'll test every morning now see if it gets darker. Im only 11dpo.
Good luck everybody xxxxx


----------



## MommyMichele

I snuck a test... too early... bfn like I knew it would be, DH was humoring my POAS addiction!


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Morning, I havn't had time to read any news on tests as Im leaving for work in a min..just had to pop on just to say..Ive tested..not making any announcements yet but..can see a faint line..and DH can see it too!! Its very very faint though,can only see it when squinting so it may not even be there so I'll test every morning now see if it gets darker. Im only 11dpo.
> Good luck everybody xxxxx

Ooh, that is really exciting!!!! :dust: 
Hope that line gets darker, a line is a line!!
Would love to see you get your :bfp:


----------



## helz81

Thanks Polaris- I really hope so,Imjust kinda stuck in limbo at the mo thinking am I arnt i? lol
Started with niggly pains on my right side,they feel like the pains I get when I ov!! Strange!!


----------



## snugglebot

A line is a line...post a pic if you want us to analyze - feel free to do it in the BFP thread! I know people will want to weigh in.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies, I'm sneaking a peek on you all in here for a change! How is the POAS party going??? 
Chilly, as for every day/every other day... I'd say go for every other day, but TAKE AN OPK and get one in the day of your strongest reading!!! That's what did it for us! Other than that, I would say every day sounds like too much to me, and might not help... We did it every day for a couple of cycles, it just wasnt happening that way...

Nice to see you ladies! *tips hat*
Good luck with your testing!!
Shadow xx


----------



## helz81

Snugglebot, Ive taken a pic of the test but it doesn't show the line up on it. It really is very faint but it is there,DH could make it out too so it isn't just me seeing what I want to see kinda thing. Don't worry girls,I'm gonna keep testing!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I am cd1......kind of bitchy form a crappy day at work.....starting to get cramps..and back hurts.
I need a laugh......haha
thanks for the advice Shadow......Lats cycle we missed the strong OP reading due to OH being an ass..hahaha.
BUT it ws on cd13 for 2 months now so will make sure I am available and ready for a bd session....
I have already booked my cd 11 and 13 and 14 nights off work..NO way I will work til midnight and miss ovulation.....grrrrrrrr

So whats next cycle gonna be called
team "Shamrock".....team "wait til :witch: is late!!!!"
any other ideas.......
I don't usually do "Teams" but maybe soem extra PMA will help through out the next 4 weeks......
team "Ban the B&tch"
:rofl:LOL


----------



## lilysmommy04

CHILLbilly said:


> So I am cd1......kind of bitchy form a crappy day at work.....starting to get cramps..and back hurts.
> I need a laugh......haha
> thanks for the advice Shadow......Lats cycle we missed the strong OP reading due to OH being an ass..hahaha.
> BUT it ws on cd13 for 2 months now so will make sure I am available and ready for a bd session....
> I have already booked my cd 11 and 13 and 14 nights off work..NO way I will work til midnight and miss ovulation.....grrrrrrrr
> 
> So whats next cycle gonna be called
> team "Shamrock".....team "wait til :witch: is late!!!!"
> any other ideas.......
> I don't usually do "Teams" but maybe soem extra PMA will help through out the next 4 weeks......
> team "Ban the B&tch"
> :rofl:LOL



:rofl: LMFAO @ "Ban the B&tch" Love it!!!!
that or i will totally go for "Shamrock" I'm hoping to have some Luck of the Irish on our sides!!! 

I do have a quick question though...I have never used an OPK any have advice on best ones out there or personal experience they would like to share?? Im thinking that I should use one this cycle in stead of sord of going w/ the body signs...any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## snugglebot

Ban the :witch: 

My vote x100


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lilysmommy- I have only used them for 2 cycles.. ordered some cheapies form a site that sells preseed... about .90 cents each.... and work pretty good. You have to pee on them close to when you " think" you may ovulate.... and line has to be darker then control line.and best to use them between 2 and 10 i think...later afternoon or evening wee. never FMU like pregnancy tests......

then as soon as you get a very dark line you :sex: like your life depends on it..hahahaha
and hopefully a few days before as well....

Thats about all I know......


----------



## csmummu

CHILLbilly said:


> You have to pee on them close to when you " think" you may ovulate.... and line has to be darker then control line.and best to use them between 2 and 10 i think...later afternoon or evening wee. never FMU like pregnancy tests......
> 
> then as soon as you get a very dark line you :sex: like your life depends on it..hahahaha
> and hopefully a few days before as well....
> 
> Thats about all I know......

Thats exactly how its done!!! :) i got so fed up with them i ordered 30 and peed on them daily! that was the month it worked for me!

Good luck for team ban the :witch: :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

I have to say " Team Shamrock"....well I am Irish!!! :laugh2:

I have never joined a team before...


----------



## helz81

Ladies, done another test this morning,took a pic,it's better than yesterdays but not a fantastic photo but take a look if u want iits in the gallery xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

I like Team "Shamrock" as well... OH has an irish last name ( but he's a mixed breed of scottish and english.....so I think an Irishman snuck in there somewhere...hehehehe)

ban the B':witch: is my signature motto.....lol


----------



## lilysmommy04

CHILLbilly said:


> I like Team "Shamrock" as well... OH has an irish last name ( but he's a mixed breed of scottish and english.....so I think an Irishman snuck in there somewhere...hehehehe)
> 
> ban the B':witch: is my signature motto.....lol

I too love Team Shamrock"
the more i think about it the better it sounds lol (as I am Mostly Irish I guess i may be partial to that name lol)
but do love Ban the :witch:...Just has a certain ring to it!! lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

Then why not "Team Shamrock...ban the B':witch:" :laugh2:


----------



## lilysmommy04

Im in!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yay team Shamrock....
so of course *one of you Irish ladies has to start the new thread!*!!!!!!
For good luck of course!!!!
I don't know how to make those flashy shiny signatures though....will have to copy someone elses!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I don't know if I am that lucky though...:laugh2:

Maybe I can work on a Team Shamrock logo later!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I did this, this morning, I can work on it proper later though. 

I made the shamrock myself :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







Team Shamrock.gif
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lilysmommy04

Irish_eyes said:


> I did this, this morning, I can work on it proper later though.
> 
> I made the shamrock myself :laugh2:



I like it!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Me too............green is my fav colour!!!!!!
and I love clovers and shamrocks.....was even thinking of calling a baby girl Clover..BUT OH wasn't to keen on it..haha


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi ladies....can I be on team shamrock? OH is irish.......and I love green........


----------



## snugglebot

awesome job Irish!


----------



## Irish_eyes

If you are happy with it feel free to use it. 
If you want me to start the thread then let me know...oh any where to start it.


----------



## lilysmommy04

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i216/lilygrace1009/Team20Shamrock.gif

So, is this it girls?? Show of hands..whos in???
I love it personally!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Now I have to figure out how to copy it into my signature...haha


----------



## ellie

I like it!!! :witch: got me today :cry::hissy: can I join the team ....?
my acupuncturist said we should see :witch: as a blessing, she clears us out and strengthens us etc etc etc ..............
Hmmmm, Not so sure I agree with that today!!!


----------



## lilysmommy04

ellie said:


> I like it!!! :witch: got me today :cry::hissy: can I join the team ....?
> my acupuncturist said we should see :witch: as a blessing, she clears us out and strengthens us etc etc etc ..............
> Hmmmm, Not so sure I agree with that today!!!

:rofl:a blessing..ya right...:rofl::rofl:

sorry the :witch: got you :hissy:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I just got in form work...saw there wasn't a Shamrock thread yet..so I started one AND figured ot how to add the lgo to my siggy...Yay!
Now its time for bed....
My cat stepped on my keyboard and now BandB fonts are so small.............can't figure out how to fix it...


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh thanks hun, off to find it.


----------

